
Garmin global outage caused by ransomware attack, sources say - wrycoder
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/25/garmin-outage-ransomware-sources/
======
hhs
Discussed a lot recently (214 points, 217 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289)

~~~
wrycoder
Sure, but this article contains new information on a remarkably long-lasting
outage that has had little response from Garmin.

